# Benelli Super Black Eagle



## AwakeNJ (Apr 29, 2007)

I was curious if anyone could offer advice as far as optics are concerned from the Benelli Super Black Eagle. I was told to stay under a 6x for a scope however if there is anyone out there that currently uses this shotgun PLEASE any advice I can get at this point would be greatly appriciated !!!


----------

